# mass workouts?



## mabdelrasoul (Oct 31, 2012)

Thought maybe some of my fellow brothers can give me some insight on some mass gaining workouts/routine?
I'm getting on a bulk cycle soon and wanted to see if anyone had any advice.
Thanks


----------



## airagee23 (Oct 31, 2012)

I got this one from TID. Its a M W F workout routine. But Im sure the other bros can post some more. 

Week One


Day One

Squats: 5 sets of 8 reps

Incline Bench Presses: 5 sets of 8 reps

Wide Grip Chins: 5 sets of 8 reps

Barbell Curls supersetted w/ Dips: 5 sets of 10 reps (each exercise)

Incline Sit-Ups: 5 sets of 15 reps


Day Two

Sumo Deadlifts: 5 sets of 6 reps

Standing Dumbbell Presses: 5 sets of 8 reps

Dumbbell Curls: 4 sets of 10 reps (each arm)

Skullcrushers: 4 sets of 10 reps

Incline Sit-Ups: 5 sets of 15 reps


Day Three

Squats: 5 sets of 8 reps

Dumbbell Bench Presses: 5 sets of 8 reps

Bent-Over Rows: 5 sets of 8 reps

Preacher Curls supersetted w/ Pulldowns: 5 sets of 10 reps (each exercise)

Incline Sit-Ups: 5 sets of 15 reps


Week Two


Day One

Squats: 6 sets of 8 reps

Incline Bench Presses: 6 sets of 8 reps

Wide Grip Chins: 6 sets of 8 reps

Barbell Curls supersetted w/ Dips: 6 sets of 10 reps (each exercise)

Incline Sit-Ups: 5 sets of 20 reps


Day Two

Sumo Deadlifts: 6 sets of 6 reps

Standing Dumbbell Presses: 6 sets of 8 reps

Dumbbell Curls: 6 sets of 10 reps (each arm)

Skullcrushers: 6 sets of 10 reps

Incline Sit-Ups: 5 sets of 20 reps


Day Three

Squats: 6 sets of 8 reps

Dumbbell Bench Presses: 6 sets of 8 reps

Bent-Over Rows: 6 sets of 8 reps

Preacher Curls supersetted w/ Pulldowns: 6 sets of 10 reps (each exercise)

Incline Sit-Ups: 5 sets of 20 reps


Week Three


Day One

Squats: 8 sets of 8 reps

Incline Bench Presses: 8 sets of 8 reps

Wide Grip Chins: 6 sets of 10 reps

Barbell Curls supersetted w/ Dips: 8 sets of 10 reps (each exercise)

Incline Sit-Ups: 5 sets of 25 reps


Day Two

Sumo Deadlifts: 8 sets of 6 reps

Standing Dumbbell Presses: 8 sets of 8 reps

Dumbbell Curls: 8 sets of 10 reps (each arm)

Skullcrushers: 8 sets of 10 reps

Incline Sit-Ups: 5 sets of 25 reps


Day Three

Squats: 8 sets of 8 reps

Dumbbell Bench Presses: 8 sets of 10 reps

Bent-Over Rows: 8 sets of 10 reps

Preacher Curls supersetted w/ Pulldowns: 8 sets of 12 reps (each exercise)

Incline Sit-Ups: 5 sets of 25 reps


Week Four


Day One

Squats: 3 sets of 8 reps

Incline Bench Presses: 3 sets of 8 reps

Wide Grip Chins: 3 sets of 8 reps

Barbell Curls supersetted w/ Dips: 2 sets of 10 reps (each exercise)

Incline Sit-Ups: 2 sets of 15 reps


Day Two

Sumo Deadlifts: 2 sets of 6 reps

Standing Dumbbell Presses: 2 sets of 8 reps

Dumbbell Curls: 2 sets of 10 reps (each arm)

Skullcrushers: 2 sets of 10 reps

Incline Sit-Ups: 2 sets of 15 reps


Day Three

Squats: 3 sets of 8 reps

Dumbbell Bench Presses: 3 sets of 8 reps

Bent-Over Rows: 3 sets of 8 reps

Preacher Curls supersetted w/ Pulldowns: 2 sets of 10 reps (each exercise)

Incline Sit-Ups: 2 sets of 15 reps


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice post air, also look at powerlifting section


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 1, 2012)

Any specific exercises


----------



## Jada (Nov 1, 2012)

like nble said l2t has a great program that im following right now and i love it, give it a shot u wont be disappointed :tren:


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 1, 2012)

I just looked at it. I mean it might work but just looking at it I feel I would be exhausted. Half way threw.  Doesn't it seem a bit overtraining?


----------



## losieloos (Nov 1, 2012)

Some good stuff here, you got your bulking diet in check?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 1, 2012)

Its an equation bro... 

Heavy Compound Lift + Excess Calories = Mass

You need to be doing tons of heavy bench, deads, squats, rows, squats, overhead press and squats and eat all day long.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 1, 2012)

Not yet brother but soon.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 1, 2012)

Like the way u put it pob LOL but true


----------



## Curiosity (Nov 1, 2012)

Also, I don't know if you've seen the pics of l2t that he posted, but that dude is a fuckin beast. I would have to say that he has some good genetics for muscle building. Based on my experience trying different routines, I would have to say that his program would be overtraining for me. However, for some people it will work very well. I do better on a 3 day a week split like the one airagee posted. Ultimately people have very different recovery genetics, some people grow better doing 5 days a week high volume, some people grow better doing 3 days a week low volume. You have to experiment until you find out what works for you. 

One other tip, when you try a new program, make sure you give it at least 2-3 months minimum to see if it works. Don't assume because you haven't gained weight 2 weeks in that it doesn't work. Give it enough time to see if it can work for you in the long term, that's how you'll find the right program and the right amount of volume that will work best for you.


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 1, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Its an equation bro...
> 
> Heavy Compound Lift + Excess Calories = Mass
> 
> You need to be doing tons of heavy bench, deads, squats, rows, squats, overhead press and squats and eat all day long.



this is classic, no tricks, just facts


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 1, 2012)

Curiosity ur right bud. There's some truth for ya.


----------

